# Avis powerbook g4 400



## Titophe (24 Février 2004)

Salut à tout le monde,

Je voudrais votre avis sur un powerbook g4 400.
Le prix que cela ce vend d'occase, quels défaut à regarder avant l'achat, autonomie, Système (je pense que le 10,3,2 peut fonctionner ss pb)
 Vos avis aussi si vous possédez cette machine.
Perso, je la trouve splendide.

Merci à tous à l'avance.

Titophe


----------



## CarmodY (24 Février 2004)

> Je voudrais votre avis sur un powerbook g4 400



C'est une bonne machine, mais reste à savoir ce que tu veux faire avec ??



> Le prix que cela ce vend d'occase



Va  ICI pour faire une estimation du prix



> je pense que le 10,3,2 peut fonctionner ss pb



Oui sans problème
Configuration requise :                                            

Power Mac G3, G4 ou G5                                                        
iMac                                                       
eMac                                                       
PowerBook G3 ou G4                                                     
iBook avec 128 Mo de mémoire RAM physique                                                     
Ports USB intégrés




> Perso, je la trouve splendide



Fais gaffe tu es en train de tomber amoureux


----------



## woulf (25 Février 2004)

Attention tout de même, c'est malheureusement une machine qui commence à "dater", d'une part parce qu'il y a eu multitude de générations qui ont suivi (2 révisions de Titanium si mes souvenirs sont bons et l'arrivée des alu).

C'est notamment au niveau de la taille du disque dur et de la carte graphique que cela se fait sentir: dotation de 10gos (20 ou 30 gos en option) et carte graphique de 8Mos à l'origine il me semble


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Février 2004)

Pour être plus exact, il y a eu 3 générations de Ti après le 400 :
1- arrivé de l'Ethernet Gigabit (plus montée en puissance et carte graphique 16 Mo) ;
2- nouvelle révision avec plus de puissance et carte graphique 32 Mo (PB DVI) ;
3- arrivé des Superdrives et carte graphique 64 Mo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 400 me paraît bien pour une application bureautique ou pour des premiers pas en vidéo amateur.

Il faut particulièrement faire attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
- aux pixels morts de l'écran
- aux marques du clavier sur l'écran (gros défauts des premiers modèles)
- au fonctionnement de la prise FireWire (prise fragile sur ces modèles)
- au crochet qui ferme l'écran (qui peut casser facilement)

Pour un modèle d'occasion, il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que la batterie ait encore de l'autonomie, ni que la peinture ne se soit pas un peu écaillée par endroit...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Je crois que tout est dit


----------



## Titophe (26 Février 2004)

Merci bcp.


----------



## teo (28 Février 2004)

J'ai acheté mon Ti  400 il y a 2 ans, d'occase à un pote, excellent état. Je termine mon AppleCare, je change le HD interne pour un 60Go 5200/16 Mo de cache la semaine prochaine. Je suis ravi de ce portable, trop beau, inscription Powerbook G4 en "Apple Garamond", trop beau, avec 512 Mo de RAM et Jaguar, ça va: je fais tourner sans trop de pb Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign. En plus un avantage: le ventilo se met très rarement en route, tout est très silencieux. J'ai pas testé les suivants, mais pour l'instant, vu les machines et mon compte en banque, je compte bien le garder encore jusqu'à ce que les premiers PB G5 aient fait leurs preuves et soient en vente d'occase. C'est pas une bécane que j'utilise professionnellement pour le moment, mais elle assure. A la base, c'est quand même une machine pro.
Comme le mentionnait Vercoquin, ce qui m'embête le plus, c'est la faiblesse de la carte: Quartz demande 16 Mo: mais bon, je fonctionne en double écran avec un Sony 19" CRT sans problème. Avantage aussi, j'ai l'infra rouge, absent sur des modèles plus récents. Et le boot toujours possible sous 9... Je l'utilise surtout comme machine de bureau, avec un clavier Apple, une souris logitech, toute ma discothèque convertie dessus, des enceintes JBL Invader, tout va bien.
J'hésite à y mettre une carte airport...
Bref, je l'adore ce Mac...








Edit: j'oubliais: effectivement faire attention aux marques sur l'écran, en fait chez moi, c'est pas le clavier mais une très faible courbure du repose main qui a "usé" la dalle par endroit. Pas de dead pixel chez moi. Mon pote avait aussi du faire modifier la fixation de la batterie qui se barrait, pb reconnu à l'époque par Apple.


----------

